# [SOLVED] Acer Brightness Auto-Adjustment Disabling



## animestan (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello, I bought an Acer Aspire 5742-6639 a few months back and I've noticed quite a unique feature on the display where my brightness automatically adjusts depending on what is displayed on the screen.
For example, if I'm browsing a forum with a general dark theme/tone (i.e. steam powered user forums) my brightness automatically dims. If I have a picture open with really light colours, the brightness increases.

Although this may be a feature that is desireable to a few people, this feature becomes a nuisance when watch videos since the brightness always changes and sometimes renders the video to be "unwatchable" as the brightness is way too high or too low.

I searched a few forums for solutions and one thing someone mentioned was going into intel graphics display and fiddle around with a power management option; sadly, I didn't have any of the customization options these people were mentioning.

I decided to contact Acer Support (through their live chat support system) and I spoke to 2 different reps (you'll see why in a minute).

The first rep told me to go into BIOS and see if the the brightness will change, I told her that the brightness obviously wouldn't change since the colour scheme of the BIOS menu is pretty static, but I went into BIOS anyways and there were no changes in brightness. The rep then advised me to perform a system recovery or a reset to factory defaults, I politely declined and disconnected.

Unsatisfied with the answer given, I connected to a second rep that advised me to change my power option from "balanced" to "power user"; this didn't seem to fix the brightness either.

Any suggestions or ideas from the community are much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer Brightness Auto-Adjustment Disabling*

Hi have you tried going to start > control panel > power options > and check in the left hand pane for adjust display brightness


----------



## animestan (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Acer Brightness Auto-Adjustment Disabling*

Alright, the issue seems to be fixed by updating the intel graphic drivers then going into power options within intel's graphics properties and tntick the 'Display Power Saving Technology' option (which wouldn't be there if the drivers aren't updated).


Thread can be locked.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer Brightness Auto-Adjustment Disabling*

Glad to hear it and thanks for posting your solution it will help others


----------

